# SPD or clipless?



## gaspi101 (May 12, 2011)

Hey everyone--total newbie here. I've been spinning for a long time and use shimano spd clips, and when I got into road cycling recently, decided to buy spd pedals so I could use my spd shoes. I haven't read or heard of a definitive answer yet as to which is better, their respective pros and cons. I've never tried clipless, but being that spd pedals are metal, perhaps there's a weight advantage to clipless. 

What really concerns me is the efficiency of the pedaling, comfort and power transfer. Also, spd's can be a ***** to unclip quickly, especially when you have little momentum to push and twist and still stay straight on the bike). I've actually narrowly avoided serious trouble more than once when having to come to emergency stops in a large group. Thinking that maybe clipless is easier? Thoughts?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*terminology*

Spd _is_ clipless. It's one type. There are others. What other clipless pedal systems are you comparing it with?


----------



## gaspi101 (May 12, 2011)

Perhaps I'm using the wrong terminology. Sorry. Toe-clips, perhaps (rather than clipless). There are two main kinds of clips for pedals, one is spd (which I have) and the other is different, and much more popular--I thought that was "clipless"--


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

those things that go over the top of the shoe are actually called 'clips' and then thing (cleat) on the bottom of your shoe is called clipless. 
There are two types of clipless really (from shimano anyway) SPD and SPD-SL. One is for road shoes and one is for mountain (commuting) type shoes. A quick google will show you the difference in cleats. 
Clipless pedals are better than clips. And in my opinion, safer as you can disengage quickly. Not like having a strap over your foot.
Good luck!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Clarification*

"Toeclips" are those metal or plastic things that attach to the front of a pedal, and hold open a strap that can be tightened around the shoe. They used to be common, and were the only way to attach the foot to the pedal.

Then pedals came along that worked kind of like ski bindings, with a cleat attached to the shoe, which snapped into a spring-operated mechanism on the pedal. The first really successful ones were in fact made by a ski binding company, Look, and Look pedals are still popular. Although you "clip" into them, they are called "clipless" because the pedals don't have toeclips.

There are lots of different clipless pedal systems -- way more than two. SPD is a very popular one, especially with mountain bikers, because the small cleat can be recessed into the shoe sole, making walking easier. Many road riders happily use it.

I'd suggest you do some searches in this forum on the terms "pedal" and "clipless". You should find many threads where people discuss at length the pros and cons of various systems, including the various kinds of shoes, which are an important part of the system. I think you'll find that search helpful.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

gaspi101 said:


> Hey everyone--total newbie here. I've been spinning for a long time and use shimano spd clips, and when I got into road cycling recently, decided to buy spd pedals so I could use my spd shoes. I haven't read or heard of a definitive answer yet as to which is better, their respective pros and cons. I've never tried clipless, but being that spd pedals are metal, perhaps there's a weight advantage to clipless.
> 
> What really concerns me is the efficiency of the pedaling, comfort and power transfer. Also, spd's can be a ***** to unclip quickly, especially when you have little momentum to push and twist and still stay straight on the bike). I've actually narrowly avoided serious trouble more than once when having to come to emergency stops in a large group. Thinking that maybe clipless is easier? Thoughts?


SPD is clipless. One of a few different types. For ROAD, the primary styles are: SPD-SL, LOOK, Time, and Speedplay. SPD is normally used for spinning, MTBs, touring, or old fat guys with beards on recumbents. The primary reason for this is that road cleats are much larger, providing a more stable platform. They're also insanely easy to get in and out of. Some people think walking is important though, hence the proliferation of SPD pedals on touring bikes.

To properly use toeclip pedals, you need to get your foot in the cage/clip and tighten down the strap. To stop, you have to reach down and loosen the strap to get your foot out. Toe clips are spawned by Satan.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> Toe clips are spawned by Satan.


Unless you're still happy using your campy pedals. Then they're okay.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> Unless you're still happy using your campy pedals. Then they're okay.


If you started cycling when toe clips were still in use, I'm sure they're fine. Clipless already existed when I started (seriously) cycling, so I didn't have experience with them; and no reason to learn.


----------



## gaspi101 (May 12, 2011)

PlatyPius said:


> If you started cycling when toe clips were still in use, I'm sure they're fine. Clipless already existed when I started (seriously) cycling, so I didn't have experience with them; and no reason to learn.


These are the ones I mean. I have the second kind but everyone else I know has the first type. Same question: is the first kind easier to unclip/more effective?


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Just a wider base and usually a stiffer shoe that goes with the first one. It's more of a 'dedicated' road pedal.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

gaspi101 said:


> These are the ones I mean. I have the second kind but everyone else I know has the first type. Same question: is the first kind easier to unclip/more effective?


The shoe makes a bigger difference. Dedicated road shoes have a very stiff sole, and the large platform of the cleat and pedal spread the force well, reducing the chance of hot spots and other discomfort. Maybe some minor improvement in power transfer (but not as much as people sometimes think). On the downside, they're a lot more trouble to walk in (rubber cleat covers help a lot).

As for ease of unclipping, to be honest I never heard of anybody having a lot of trouble getting out of spd's. So I don't know. Many of the Look-type pedals have adjustable release tension, and if you set it low it's easy to get out -- but then, in my experience spd's are easy to get out of.

Platy, have you ever even used toe straps? Certainly not spawned by Satan (Alfredo Binda was not Satan). It wasn't that hard to learn to reach down and give the buckle a flip to get out. Took a moment more anticipation, but not much. You'd get used to it. Clipless were a definite advance, but as all the hysterical threads on this board about panic falls demonstrate, people manage somehow to find difficulty there, too.

gaspi, you should decide first whether you want to deal with a dedicated road shoe that's lousy for walking. If so, look at pedals (and do that thread search I suggested - there's a lot of discussion that would help you).


----------



## captain stubbing (Mar 30, 2011)

the biggest advantage of spd's over the majority of road pedals (except speedplay) is that they are double-sided and much easier clipping back in.

on my group rides, i'm clipped in and off whilst the others are still trying to flick their pedals the right way up! i've set mine at the lowest tension and they are silly easy to get in and out. 

road pedals are not going to make u faster, and as someone alluded to earlier, the quality of the shoe is prob more important. i wouldn't bother making the change unless u are having issues such as hotspots.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Funny this. Clipping in (and out) of single sided Looks and Look Keo2s was just as easy as with the double sided Speedplay Zeros I use now.

With a modern higher end stiff soled mountain bike shoe one should not get any hot spots because of the smaller SPD platform. Not that I'd use MTB/commuter pedals on my road bike, though! 

A friendly reminder: Rule 34.


----------



## parasyte (Jul 27, 2010)

kbwh said:


> A friendly reminder: Rule 34.


Whoa, for a second I thought you meant a different Rule 34... 

I use spd on my road bike; maybe when I have a serious excess of cash and curiosity I'll try spd-sl or look or something.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

A goodly number of strong riders in my club use a very light, carbon-soled high-end MTB race shoe (such as Sidi) and SPD's or Crank Bros.

10+ years ago, if you wanted better "walkability" you did sacrifice as the MTB shoes tended to be heavy and somewhat flexy. Just not the case anymore. Plus those modern stiff soles more than make up for the smaller platform of SPD type pedals.

I rode Looks from when they first became available in the 80's and over the last couple of years converted to the minimalist Wellgo single-sided SPD type. With a carbon-soled road shoe and a Crank Bros 3-bolt to 2-bolt adapter (with the kind of "pontoon" thingy to walk on and stabilize the shoe on the pedal) I haven't noticed any difference - no hot spots and no loss of stability on the pedal.

I just think you don't have to sacrifice much, if anything, to get a more walkable shoe/pedal combination these days.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

If you are a sissy and plan on getting off the bike, use spds. Real men trackstand and would rather ride into an 18-wheeler at an intersection than have their precious carbon soles touch the ground. It's really all about looking cool, and spds are just soooo 2008.


----------



## Breneko (May 9, 2011)

DrSmile said:


> If you are a sissy and plan on getting off the bike, use spds. Real men trackstand and would rather ride into an 18-wheeler at an intersection than have their precious carbon soles touch the ground. It's really all about looking cool, and spds are just soooo 2008.


Cyclists look cool when they're ahead, getting smaller and smaller in the distance. 
Use what is comfortable and works, not what "looks cool."

That's just my newby opinion though....


----------



## NormP (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm always amused at how people don't pick up on the sarcasm of others.

And as a noob I prefer the SPD SL type.I tried SPDs first but I really like the SLs


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm also one who finds clipping into one sided pedals (both Time RXS and one sided SPD pedals) easier than using 2 sided pedals. At least just as easy, but really, for me, easier and quicker.

Why? I think it's because I just am so used to it having ridden one sided SPD pedals on my road bike forever and then switching to Time RXS.

That said, I am also of the belief that with a well fitting, good quality MTB shoe, SPD pedals give you all the performance 99.9% of riders need, they work as well as real road pedals. The shoes are plenty stiff and comfortable, the pedals provide plenty of support, etc. Notice I didn't say all riders. There are certainly some who need, or feel they need whatever features road pedals give them. Road pedal/shoe combos are definitely significantly lighter weight than similar MTB shoe/pedal combos at the same approximate price and quality level. That's something, for sure.


----------



## JacoStillLives (May 7, 2010)

Figuring I use my bike for my main method of transportation I use crank bro eggbeater pedals and and MTB shoes.. Two reasons.

1) Four sided entry

2) Ability to walk


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Like others said, SPDs are one kind of clipless pedal among many variations. SPDs are typically used by mountain bikers and commuters because they have double-sided entry, making them easier to clip into. Other pedal types, such as Looks, have a broader platform that may be more comfortable and prevent hot spots on feet during long rides.

Personally, I use Look pedals on my road bikes that I use for longer, recreational rides but find them a royal pain for riding in lots of traffic. So I have SPDs on my commuter bikes because they are much easier to clip into at traffic lights. I tried commuting for a while with Looks and did not like having to fumble around and take my eyes off the road trying to find the right side of the pedal when encountering lots of traffic lights and stop-and-go traffic. I can track stand for a reasonable amount of time, but don't have enough confidence in my sense of balance to wait out a lengthy red light.


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

This year I switched from big look style cleats and pedals on my roadbikes and crank bros on my MTN/commuters to crank bros on all my bikes. I've been pretty happy. 4 bikes, 2 pairs of shoes, one cleat system. simple, easy. 

I've got a pair of Bont road shoes with crank bros road cleats and a pair of shimano mtb shoes. It's nice to be able to grab either depending on what kind of ride I'm doing- going to the store or commuting to work, grab the really walkable mountain shoes. Going for a long ride in the country? grab the bonts.

I'd suggest this kind of a setup to anyone who isn't racing- it just makes things easier.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Look looks*



tarwheel2 said:


> Personally, I use Look pedals on my road bikes that I use for longer, recreational rides but find them a royal pain for riding in lots of traffic. So I have SPDs on my commuter bikes because they are much easier to clip into at traffic lights. I tried commuting for a while with Looks and *did not like having to fumble around and take my eyes off the road trying to find the right side of the pedal* when encountering lots of traffic lights and stop-and-go traffic.


Hmm. Not my experience at all. Maybe it's because I've been riding them for so many years, but I never have to look at my Look pedals to clip in. It's easily done by feel, and rarely takes more than a second. Even on the fixed-gear, I hit it on the first or second pedal revolution.


----------



## gaspi101 (May 12, 2011)

I unscrewed the tension screw to its maximum and now the pedals just slide right off if yoh give them a little twist. HUGE difference from before when i had to have momentum before unclipping or i would go strsight to the floor. Thanks everyone!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Be careful*



gaspi101 said:


> I unscrewed the tension screw to its maximum and now the pedals just slide right off if yoh give them a little twist. HUGE difference from before when i had to have momentum before unclipping or i would go strsight to the floor. Thanks everyone!


There can be such a thing as too little tension, too. As you practice and get better, you might want to gradually increase the tension. As you start riding more aggressively, especially standing up to climb or sprint, a too-loose pedal can release when you don't want it to. Try to find a balance, so you're held in reliably for every kind of riding you do, but you can always get out quickly when you want to. "Slide right off if you give them a little twist" sounds a bit scary to me, but maybe you're exaggerating.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

gaspi101 said:


> These are the ones I mean. I have the second kind but everyone else I know has the first type. Same question: is the first kind easier to unclip/more effective?


Since you already know SPD... the road pedal is one-side, but the due to the weighting, it's fairly easy to orient the cleat to the pedal.. the learning curve is very small.

I find both types easy to unclip, granted my mtb pedal is a Crank Brothers pedal, instead of Shimano


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> Hmm. Not my experience at all. Maybe it's because I've been riding them for so many years, but I never have to look at my Look pedals to clip in. It's easily done by feel, and rarely takes more than a second. Even on the fixed-gear, I hit it on the first or second pedal revolution.


+10, the same with SPD-SL (Shimano pedals). Every bike I have has SPD-SLs, from my commuter, to my FG to my road bikes. Never an issue. 

Maybe it would be easier to have a sticky thread with the various style pedal/cleat systems for road, mtn, cx, whatever. 

Hell look at the Shimano 7400 track pedals....both clip and clipless....to totally confuse the issue. 

The bigger issue is what kind of shoe you have. For instance many road shoes have a four bolt pattern designed to easily mount the 3 bolt Look, Time, Shimano, Campy road cleats and the 4 bolt Speedplay cleat. They cannot, without some sort of adaptor, mount an SPD cleat.


----------



## gaspi101 (May 12, 2011)

Just got a pair of Specialized carbon-fiber SPD shoes. The sole is as stiff as it gets, and i think my pedaling is as good as it can get--from what ive read and everyone's help, there really is no significant advantage from one kind of cleat/pedal system to another--so long as you have siff soles and your foot is in place. And...I like to explore when I ride go to new places, see new things, etc. If i cant walk, it makes no sense to me. Thank you all!


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

kbwh said:


> Funny this. Clipping in (and out) of single sided Looks and Look Keo2s was just as easy as with the double sided Speedplay Zeros I use now.
> 
> With a modern higher end stiff soled mountain bike shoe one should not get any hot spots because of the smaller SPD platform. Not that I'd use MTB/commuter pedals on my road bike, though!
> 
> A friendly reminder: Rule 34.


I love "the rules". Never saw them before. I'm ashamed to be in violation of at least 8 of them, however.

I noticed that the website has decals for sale...and even shows a decal on the top tube of a bike in a photo. Isn't that a violation of Rule 57? For Shame!


----------

